# Offshore banking advice



## gary_gar (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I've currently changed to contracting for a UK based company that I used to work full time for before. Due to the nature of my work I can work from anywhere with an internet connection so I am planning and indeed practicing being out of the UK for over 9 months of the year (changing country every couple of months or so) to claim non-residency and tax free status.

However I currently only have a UK bank account and if I have my money is paid into this I believe it will be liable for tax? I'm desperately trying to find out how to quickly open an offshore account but all the information I have googled for and read hasn't really been that helpful.

Also initially I don't have a large sum of money to deposit although I could get a loan but really I would rather not. I'm not a big financial institution (We are talking about ~£74k a year) so lots of the options I have seen don't suit me.

There must be some people out there in a similar situation that have found a workable solution?


----------



## santiagogoe (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,
I would like to suggest you for great incorporation services provider called taxhavencompanyDOTcom I thing it will be right place for your solution. It covers nearly everything you need to do for a Seychelles incorporation of an offshore company; opening a bank account; renewal annually; attesting the documents in the required consulates; Apostille service; keeping the records confidential. All this through a person whom you can contact directly through email, phone, fax, or face to face only if you wish.

Best wishes!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you spoken to your bank? You may be able to just complete an R105 form which can be used for UK residents working abroad to claim interest without tax being deducted. If you visit www dot hmrc dot gov and then search for R105 you will find the form and it also has guidance notes. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## JPduzze (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ask a specialist for help!*

You can contact FBS banking, I think they are the leader in offshore account opening. They can open for you an account with a minimal deposit of 5000 dollars in Switzerland for example.
Visit their website : fbsbDOTcom
Furthermore, they give a personnalized service, they will speak with you about the best solution for you and they will handle and facilitate the opening procedure.
I was very glad of working with them.

Good luck


----------

